
Apple is loser in three-way hacking contest - pierrefar
http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?newsID=11825&pagtype=all
======
jedberg
That's in part because Leopard's built in firewall is awful. I realize that
was not the reason it was beaten so easily here (Safari was to blame in this
case), however it seems like a good time to say this: I have no idea why Apple
switched away from using iptables, a host based firewall that has been tried
and tested for almost 20 years, to using a brand new, closed source, black box
firewall.

~~~
inklesspen
OS X didn't use iptables, it used ipfw, like the BSD-based OS it was.

